

Dear Economist: The Rumors of My Death Have Been Greatly Exaggerated - fawce
http://blog.quantopian.com/quant-strategies-the-rumors-of-my-death-have-been-greatly-exaggerated/

======
chm
Google Cached version :
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qqivRrn...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qqivRrnMkyoJ:blog.quantopian.com/quant-
strategies-the-rumors-of-my-death-have-been-greatly-
exaggerated/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
fawce
thanks, we fixed the problem causing the slow loads.

